# Meeting new people



## Elena1902 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi i'm elena i moved to Kavala 4 years ago with my Greek husband and twin girls i've meet a couple of people here but i really find it hard not knowing many people to just have a chat with or to go for a coffee i joined this site to see if there were any people who live in the same area as me to start up some new friendships....


----------



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

Where is Kavala? I live near Korinthos with my Greek husband and our son.


----------

